# internet



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi All

im moving down in a few months time and i will require internet any help on this would be great also if any information on them dongle things price, good signal etc

cheers
Mark


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkAnderson said:


> Hi All
> 
> im moving down in a few months time and i will require internet any help on this would be great also if any information on them dongle things price, good signal etc
> 
> ...


this is something that is discussed here often - use the search facility & have a read - then when you know exactly where you'll be living ask more specific questions

this sort of thing can vary greatly from area to area, even street to street

we have a dongle we use for out & about - it works fine here - but just around the corner there is no signal at all!!


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for that good information


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought an unlocked dongle from Amazon. Several companies in Spain seem to sell SIM only PAYG for dongle, so you can try out different ones to see what works where you are!


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

This is the best solution.
http://www.tooway.com/
toowaycostablanca - fast satellite internet from arenas digitales


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

pladecalvo said:


> This is the best solution.
> Tooway
> toowaycostablanca - fast satellite internet from arenas digitales


I have just looked into that and it looks fine, are you using this if so how much are you paying for this,

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

pladecalvo said:


> This is the best solution.
> Tooway
> toowaycostablanca - fast satellite internet from arenas digitales


If available try to get an ADSL line or a wireless connection. Satellite should be the very last resort. It's way more expensive than conventional connections and has some rather big limitations, like a high lastency compared to ADSL, traffic limitations (e.g. 5gb traffic included and for every GB above that you have to pay extra), some applications are not even usable (in a decent way) via satellite. ADSL or wireless should be available in most areas, just the most out of the way parts might need something different like satellite connections.


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

neilb said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> There are various options depending on your requirements and location.
> 
> ...


the costa Blanca area but not sure where yet


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

MarkAnderson said:


> I have just looked into that and it looks fine, are you using this if so how much are you paying for this,
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


I'm not using it but a friend of mine has just had it installed after failing to get much, if any, signal via a dongle. He is 'over the moon' with it. He says it was simple to install and it's super fast. He paid €300 for the equipment and is paying €26 per month with a 3GB download limit. 5 GB is about €36 per month and 10GB is around €46 per month. He highly recommends it.


----------



## theshaftwis (Sep 3, 2011)

I have got a good vodafone package, it comes with a dongle, it works out at 35 euro


----------

